# 2009 Mets



## min0 lee (Feb 25, 2009)

Luis Castillo drives in four as Mets beat Orioles in Grapefruit opener
FORT LAUDERDALE - Luis Castillo looked just fine in the leadoff spot Wednesday.
Castillo went 2-for-3 with four RBI as the Mets beat the Orioles, 9-3, at Fort Lauderdale Stadium in both teams' Grapefruit League opener.
The Mets had found no takers for the $18 million remaining on Castillo's contract this winter while trying to trade him, so Castillo reported to camp having dropped 17 pounds, to 193, and manager Jerry Manuel placed him in the leadoff spot.
"What can I say?" Castillo asked. "I'm healthy. I feel good. It's the first game of the spring. I want to have a good spring training and see what happens."
Ryan Church had three RBI in the victory, including a double to deep center. Church feels the concussions that plagued him last season are behind him.
"There were no effects today, and there haven't been," Church said.
Pitcher Sean Green, who arrived with J.J. Putz in the trade with the Mariners, was forced to leave the game when the nail on the middle finger of his pitching hand split open. Green didn't expect to miss any time on the mound.
"I was hoping for two innings, not two outs," Green said.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 25, 2009)

Maybe with the weight loss he'll get back to being a decent player, last year he was horrible.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 26, 2009)

So how long till K-rod shows how shitty he is?


----------



## A Black Guy (Feb 26, 2009)

Perhaps against the Guidos.

Friday vs. Italy:

Mike Pelfrey
Johan Santana
Mike Antonini
J.J. Putz
Francisco Rodriguez

Jerry must hate Italians.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 10, 2009)

Mets release reliever Duaner Sanchez; GM Minaya cites lack of improvement




> BY ADAM RUBIN
> DAILY NEWS SPORTS WRITER
> 
> Tuesday, March 10th 2009, 1:20 PM
> ...


----------



## natural^ (Mar 10, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> So how long till K-rod shows how shitty he is?





Alright Mets, this year, let's NOT CHOKE!!!!


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 11, 2009)

Omar Minaya was on Mad Dog yesterday...  Man he sounds like a retard.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 11, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> Omar Minaya was on Mad Dog yesterday...  Man he sounds like a retard.



He sure does. 
How many times did he say "You know".


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 6, 2009)

Daniel Murphy drives in both runs as Mets beat Reds on Opening Day
*Daniel Murphy drives in both runs as Mets beat Reds on Opening Day*

BY ADAM RUBIN	
DAILY NEWS SPORTS WRITER

Monday, April 6th 2009, 3:50 PM

CINCINNATI - Johan Santana pitched like an ace. The bullpen blueprint worked as scripted, with J.J. Putz and Francisco Rodriguez handling the final two frames. And *Daniel Murphy and Ryan Church's performances suggested Gary Sheffield need not rush into the starting lineup.*

Four years after Braden Looper surrendered two homers against the Reds in the ninth inning on Opening Day to spoil Pedro Martinez's feel-good debut with the organization, there was no demoralizing reprise. The Mets christened their season with a 2-1 win against the Reds as a steady drizzle fell and the temperature hovered in the 30s.

Santana, briefly idled early in spring training by elbow stiffness, consecutively struck out Jerry Hairston Jr. and Darnell McDonald to open his 2009 season. The ace did require 31 pitches to navigate the first inning as control issues arose while pitching in a cold drizzle in his fourth career Opening Day start. Santana walked three of the first six batters he faced - more walks than he issued in 14.2 innings in the Grapefruit League. Still, Santana didn't allow a hit until Jay Bruce's double off the left-center wall with two out in fourth.

Santana nursed a 2-0 lead into the sixth, when McDonald and Joey Votto opened the inning with singles. A sacrifice fly by Brandon Phillips pulled Cincinnati within a run, but Santana retired Jay Bruce on a foul popout to David Wright on his 99th - and what turned out to be his final - pitch.

With Votto on second, two out, and Edwin Encarnacion due up, Jerry Manuel engaged Santana in a brief discussion at the mound. The skipper then pulled Santana and inserted Sean Green, another piece of the retooled bullpen, who arrived with Putz from the Mariners. Green surrendered a threatening liner to left-center, but Murphy, still learning the outfield, corralled the shot, ending the threat and preserving the 2-1 lead. Green, a sinkerball specialist, then tossed a 1-2-3 seventh with three groundouts.

Murphy combined with Church to make an Opening Day case for the late addition of Sheffield being superfluous. After the Mets had gone 0-for-8 with runners in scoring position through four innings, Murphy opened the scoring in the fifth with a solo homer on a full-count fastball from Reds starter Aaron Harang. He then picked up his second RBI an inning later, on a bases-loaded groundout to first base while facing reliever Daniel Ray Herrera. Murphy, a gap hitter who figures to hit for a high average, had gone 103 at-bats to close last season without a homer after going deep on Aug. 13 off Washington's Jesus Colome.

Church, whose playing time is directly threatened once Manuel becomes comfortable with Sheffield's ability to play the outfield, singled in his first two at-bats. His biggest contribution came in an area he indisputably surpasses Sheffield - with his glove.
After Santana walked Encarnacion to open the second, Church raced into the right-center gap and made a feet-first sliding catch on Ramon Hernandez's sinking liner. Church sprung to his feet and doubled Encarnacion off first. Had Sheffield been manning the position, the shot might have been a double that scored Encarnacion and allowed the Reds to strike first.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 6, 2009)

Please release Shelfish.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 7, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> So how long till K-rod shows how shitty he is?



He looks pretty good....damn he's a showoff, like we need another. 

This bullpen looks like it will kick ass.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 15, 2009)

Why are they honoring Jackie Robinson with this stadium?

He had nothing to do with the Mets.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 15, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> Why are they honoring Jackie Robinson with this stadium?
> 
> He had nothing to do with the Mets.



Fred Wilpon grew up in Brooklyn idolizing the Dodgers, he played on Sandy Koufax's team in Brooklyn high school.
The Mets are really product of what the teams that left New york, the Giants and the Dodgers.
If you look at their uniform the Mets have the old Giant NY logo and their original uniform included Blue for the Dodgers, Orange for the Giants.
I guess in honoring Jackie it really is for the person and not the team but my problem is where is a Tom Seaver statue....Casey Stengle, Gil Hodges...

They say the Phillies honored the old philadelphia Athletics, they honored past and present with a Mike schmidt statue.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 15, 2009)

This is good.
*Wilpon: Mets Hall of Fame coming to Citi Field*
April 15, 2009
Hi all, Peter Botte subbing for A-Rube for the final two games of the Pods series.
First of all, we here at Surfing the Mets understand the concerns of so many Amazin’ fans with the lack of a Mets presence at Citi Field. But let’s please cut it out with ripping the organization for the Jackie Robinson Rotunda, at least for today.
Its official dedication a couple hours ago was a nice ceremony honoring No. 42 and all that he represented. Joe Morgan and Frank Robinson were there, and as always, it featured Rachel Robinson, the ever-classy widow of the former Dodgers star.
*Also, Fred Wilpon just told us that plans ARE in the works for a Mets Hall of Fame “museum” to be constructed somewhere out beyond center field - albeit with no ETA provided. Whenever that is finished, it should make that area a destination point beyond simply Shake Shack, Blue Smoke and that Belgian fries place.*
As for complaints I’ve heard on the radio and via e-mail about the green seats and the ushers wearing red - non-Mets colors! - I’m sorry, I just can’t get worked up over that stuff. But I am fully on board with anyone whose seats have even the slightest of obstructed views at these prices. Call your congressman; most of them were here anyway for the Jackie photo op.
As for the game tonight, all players and uniform personnel across baseball are donning No. 42, so everyone break out those Butch Huskey jerseys!
Also, Ollie’s on the bump and Shef’s in right for the Mets, so one way or another, you can expect an interesting tilt.
- Botte


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 16, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> Fred Wilpon grew up in Brooklyn idolizing the Dodgers, he played on Sandy Koufax's team in Brooklyn high school.
> The Mets are really product of what the teams that left New york, the Giants and the Dodgers.
> If you look at their uniform the Mets have the old Giant NY logo and their original uniform included Blue for the Dodgers, Orange for the Giants.
> I guess in honoring Jackie it really is for the person and not the team but my problem is where is a Tom Seaver statue....Casey Stengle, Gil Hodges...
> ...



Lame marketing


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 18, 2009)

Johan Santana tosses seven scoreless innings as Mets blank Brewers, 1-0

Yankees loss was sure the Mets gain.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 19, 2009)

Watching the White Sox game the other day, I found myself laughing hysterically with everybody wearing number 42.

"the second baseman number 42, over to 42, across the diamond to 42, out!.. and a double play for the White Sox!"

Alright Hawk...


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 19, 2009)

Why can't the Mets score runs for Santana?


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 27, 2009)

.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 28, 2009)

the rotation has been terrible, David Wright has been a huge disappointment.. and thus the slump.

I really thought they were better than this and I think we'll begin to see it sooner rather than later.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 28, 2009)

After Santana they have no one else...damn he is good.

Wright is leaving a lot of runners at the plate.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 28, 2009)

Perez hasn't even been inconsistent, he's just been bad.

Maine and Pelfrey have also been bad.

When's Pedro get resigned?


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 28, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> Perez hasn't even been inconsistent, he's just been bad.
> 
> Maine and Pelfrey have also been bad.
> 
> When's Pedro get resigned?



When his vacation is over.

Perez can drive you crazy....I like the bullpen.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 28, 2009)

eh, K-Rod is one of the most overrated players in the game.  Good bullpen though, you're right.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 28, 2009)

I don't like the show he puts on.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 28, 2009)

We spoke too soon, they blew the lead.


----------



## min0 lee (May 13, 2009)

Can the Best Pitcher in Baseball Redeem the Mets?


???The best pitcher in baseball,??? according to Sports Illustrated???s May 4 cover story, is Kansas City???s Zack Greinke, who is 6-0 and leading the major leagues with a 0.40 ERA. 

SI is wrong.  They might have changed their minds had they been at the game last night, where Johan Santana threw seven shutout innings, allowed two hits and struck out 10 against the world champion Phillies to extend his record to 4-1 and a National League-leading ERA of 0.91.

Greinke is a fine pitcher, who is currently performing way over his head. With luck, he will be touted at the end of the season as a candidate for the American League???s Cy Young Award.  Santana is on the verge of nailing down a plaque at the Hall of Fame.

If Johan had been luckier last season, everyone would already understand that he???s headed for Cooperstown, or at least if he???d been lucky enough to have J. J. Putz as his set-up man and Francisco Rodriguez as his closer. Thanks to those two, the Mets are currently leading the National League in bullpen ERA at 2.94; K-Rod, as we go to press, has an ERA of 1.42 with eight saves.

Santana has already led his league in earned run average three times in nine previous seasons (2004 and 2006 with Minnesota and 2008 with the Mets) and won two Cy Young awards. Last season the Mets??? bullpen cost Santana a third Cy Young Award???that???s my opinion, anyway. Seven times he left the mound with a lead only to have the relievers blow it. He wound up third in the Cy Young voting behind San Francisco???s Tim Lincecum and Arizona???s Brandon Webb.  How much did those blown saves hurt Johan?  Let???s compare the NL???s three best pitchers last season:

                        W-L     ERA     Starts   IP         Hits      SO-BB



Lincecum          18-5     2.62     33        227      182      265-84



Webb               22-7     3.30     34        226.2   206      183-65



Santana            16-7     2.53     34        234.1   206      206-63



Santana and Lincecum were neck-and-neck in just about every statistic; Lincecum gets the edge in win-loss percentage and gave up 24 fewer hits, while Santana had a slightly lower ERA, pitched a few more innings, and had a lower strikeouts-to-walks ratio.  You can make a good argument for either man???s credentials. But note that Webb, who did not have a better season than Santana, finished second in the voting to Johan???s third.  That???s because he was 22-7 to Santana???s 16-7, which is, unfortunately, the first thing that Cy Young voters look at. 

If Mets relievers had held on to the lead those seven times Santana presented them with it???or, let???s say it a different way: If the Mets had had K-Rod as a closer last year and he held on to all seven leads (he???s 8 out of 8 this year)???then Santana would have been 23-7 and finished ahead of Lincecum in the voting just as Webb finished ahead of Santana.

And if that had happened, Johan Santana would currently be regarded, correctly, as someone who is on the fast track for the HOF, as nobody with three Cy Youngs has ever been left out of Cooperstown. Blown saves or no in 2008, Santana won???t be left out, either. Look for him to nail it down once and for all down this year???s pennant stretch. 

That???s if the Mets have a pennant stretch.  As of Wednesday morning, the Mets were 13-13; Santana had won three of four decisions while the rest of the Mets staff was a combined 9-12. Unlike last year, when the bullpen collapsed, the team???s problem this year is that the starters behind Santana can???t hold the lead long enough to hand it to the relievers.  Right now, the Mets are looking like a ship that plugs a leak only to see a bigger one spring open somewhere else. 

When the Mets made Santana the richest pitcher in baseball with a $137.5 million, six-year contract???the Yankees, of course, topped that with C.C. Sabathia???s seven-year, $161 million deal???it was to ???Erase the disgrace,??? as one homemade sign seen at Shea last year implored.  That it didn???t work out that way was hardly Santana???s fault. Now, after the 2008 ending, he???s got two disgraces to help erase. 

At a press conference shortly after he arrived in Port St. Lucie in the spring of 2008, he told reporters, ???I???m not going to go out there and try to be a hero. I???m just going to be myself, and, hopefully, with my help we can make everyone forget what happened last year.??? But that ???with my help??? stuff isn???t enough, and no one knows it better than Santana. If the Mets win the pennant, he???not David Wright or Jose Reyes or Carlos Beltran???will have been the biggest reason.

Two years ago Jeff Souhan of the Minneapolis Star-Tribune told me, ???Johan didn???t just go to New York for the money. At this point in his career, he???d have chosen New York over Minnesota even if the Twins had found a way to match the money.???  What did he want? ???He wants more run support,??? said Souhan. ???He wants to build his credentials for the Hall of Fame, and he wants to perform in front of a large Latin community. He wants the national spotlight.???

He???s entitled, of course, to all those things. And if the rest of the Mets rotation can pull itself together, he???ll get them. And in return, Santana will give the Mets a very good shot at erasing those disgraces.


----------



## tucker01 (May 14, 2009)

Hmmm.  Wonder who gave you this idea


----------



## min0 lee (May 14, 2009)

Stick to your bird thread.


----------



## min0 lee (May 19, 2009)

*Carlos Delgado to have hip surgery, season in doubt for Mets*

Carlos Delgado to have hip surgery, season in doubt for Mets 



Los  ANGELES - Carlos Delgado will land on an operating table today, three days after he landed on the disabled list with a labrum tear in his right hip.
Team doctor Struan Coleman is scheduled to perform arthroscopic surgery at the Hospital for Special Surgery in Manhattan to repair the tear and remove a bone spur that has caused an impingement in the first baseman's right hip.

Read more: "Carlos Delgado to have hip surgery, season in doubt for Mets" - Carlos Delgado to have hip surgery, season in doubt for Mets


----------



## min0 lee (May 20, 2009)

Upstate officials link Mets to swine flu case


----------



## min0 lee (May 20, 2009)

Former Met Scott Schoeneweis' wife found dead in Phoenix home
Read more: "Former Met Scott Schoeneweis' wife found dead in Phoenix home" - Former Met Scott Schoeneweis' wife found dead in Phoenix home


----------



## min0 lee (May 21, 2009)

Dodgers sweep struggling Mets


----------



## min0 lee (May 22, 2009)

The Mets are coming to Fenway Park to face the Yankees' archenemies, the Red Sox. The Yankees will be hosting the Mets' chief tormentors, the Phillies.
Read more: "Yanks, Phils & Sox in Amazin' rivalry reversal during interleague play" - Yanks, Phils & Sox in Amazin' rivalry reversal during interleague play



I can see the Philly and Yankee be a good one.

Sadly the Mets are not healthy and the bats are asleep.

Santana will keep it close. Watch Beltran beat the hell out of that wall.


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 22, 2009)

Santana is a career 1-3, 6.89 ERA at Fenway.

Sox have Dice-K returning tonight though.  Ugh.


----------



## min0 lee (May 23, 2009)

The CMSB: Dennis Eckersley's Golden Sombrero

Dennis Eckersley's foul mouth.


----------



## min0 lee (May 23, 2009)

Mets snap four-game losing streak with 5-3 interleague win over Red Sox
Read more: "Mets snap four-game losing streak with 5-3 interleague win over Red Sox" - Mets snap four-game losing streak with 5-3 interleague win over Red Sox
BOSTON - Don't mess with Johan Santana. Oh, and hurry back, Jose Reyes.
Despite more sloppiness behind him, and fueled by a confrontation with Kevin Youkilis, Santana willed the Mets to a 5-3 win over the Red Sox Friday night to snap the team's four-game losing streak.

The ace again didn't get fielding help, particularly at shortstop, where fill-in Ramon Martinez committed two more .errors to raise his total to four in two starts at the position. Yet Santana limited Boston to three runs (two earned) in seven innings to improve to 6-2 with a 1.50 ERA.

"We needed to win a ballgame. That is for sure," said Jerry Manuel, who had to shift Carlos Beltran to DH because of a knee bruise and remove Ryan Church in the fourth with right hamstring soreness that knocked his body out of alignment and caused his hip to lock up. Manuel also didn't have J.J. Putz, whose neck ached as he readied for the eighth.

The damage resulting from fielding follies nearly was worse. With Santana nursing a 4-3 lead in the sixth, Martinez bounced a throw past second baseman Luis Castillo trying to get lead runner J.D. Drew on a grounder by Jason Varitek - allowing both runners to reach scoring position with one out. Santana then retired Julio Lugo on a popout and Jacoby Ellsbury on a groundout to escape. Martinez nearly committed his fifth error on the .inning-ending play. After fielding Ellsbury's grounder, he bounced the throw to inexperienced first baseman Daniel Murphy, who scooped it to avert disaster.

"To some degree that has to be frustrating, but he battled," Manuel said.
Santana departed at 118 pitches, his highest total since a 125-pitch gem in the second-to-last game of last season. He matched John Maine for the highest total by a Met this season. The latest faulty fielding behind Santana upped his total of unearned runs allowed this season to seven - more than the entire pitching staffs of the Phillies or Dodgers entering the weekend.

With Putz bypassed, Bobby Parnell .entered for the eighth as "Sweet Caroline" blared at Fenway Park and the fans sang along. Admittedly amped by the scene, Parnell twice popped 100 mph fastballs during a scoreless frame. Francisco Rodriguez pitched a perfect ninth to improve to 12-for-12 in save chances.
Angel Pagan, who replaced Church, delivered an RBI single in the seventh against Justin Masterson as the Mets (22-19) opened a two-run cushion.

Facing Daisuke Matsuzaka (0-2) in Dice K's return from the DL, Gary Sheffield led off the second with a homer, ending the Mets' seven-game homerless drought, the longest by any team this season. Varitek answered with a solo shot off Santana in the bottom half, but sloppy play by the Sox's backup shortstop benefited the Mets in a three-run fourth.

After David Wright's single extended his hitting streak to 13 games and scored Beltran, Matsuzaka should have been out of the inning trailing 2-1. He induced Jeremy Reed into a potential double-play grounder, but Lugo, filling in at shortstop with Jed Lowrie on the DL, caught the throw from Dustin Pedroia flat-footed and couldn't generate enough on his throw to first to retire Reed. Omir Santos and Martinez followed with RBI singles - Martinez's snapping an 0-for-13 skid since his call-up. The Mets took a 4-1 lead.
"You have to make that double play in that situation," Pedroia said.

In the fourth, Varitek sent a smash to shortstop. The shot kicked off Martinez, .allowing Drew and Mike Lowell to score as the Red Sox pulled within a run.
Santana, coming off a win in San Francisco that snapped his string of starts .allowing two earned runs or fewer at 13, overcame other defensive miscues, including Wright's error in the first by consecutively striking out David Ortiz and Youkilis, then getting Jason Bay on a fielder's choice.
With Youkilis crowding the plate in the fifth, Santana hit him in the right forearm. Youkilis stared at Santana, who didn't appreciate it. Youkilis insisted he was kidding, maintaining that he just shouted an expletive and, "That hurt." Santana was fuming.

"Two outs. Two strikes. There's no way I'm going to hit anybody intentionally," Santana said. "After I hit him, he just stood there and started looking at me. I don't appreciate that. I play the game the right way. I don't want to hit him. But if you're looking at me like that, you're going to get it back because I'm a gamer, and that's what I'm going to do. I just told him to take his base, and that was about it. But he was still looking at me and talking. And it fires me up."


----------



## min0 lee (May 23, 2009)

Your going to get hit if you crowd the plate like that.
That was part of Santana's success against him last night, he wasn't scared to throw inside which he has a right too.


----------



## min0 lee (May 24, 2009)

Mets stun Red Sox, Jonathan Papelbon as Omir Santos homers for 3-2 win
Read more: "Mets stun Red Sox, Jonathan Papelbon as Omir Santos homers for 3-2 win" - Mets stun Red Sox, Jonathan Papelbon as Omir Santos homers for 3-2 win


----------



## min0 lee (May 29, 2009)

*OF Emil Brown acquired by Mets from Padres*

NEW YORK (AP)???Outfielder Emil Brown(notes) has been acquired by the New York Mets from the San Diego Padres for a player to be named.

The 34-year-old Brown batted .260 with four homers and 22 RBIs this season in 146 at-bats at Triple-A Portland of the Pacific Coast League. The Mets said Friday he will be assigned to Buffalo on the International League.

Last year, he hit .244 for Oakland with 13 homers and 59 RBIs in 117 games.


----------



## min0 lee (May 29, 2009)

Mets looking to trade Ramon Castro to make room for Brian Schneider
Read more: "Mets looking to trade Ramon Castro to make room for Brian Schneider" - Mets looking to trade Ramon Castro to make room for Brian Schneider
The Mets front office is working the phones Friday evening trying to deal backup catcher Ramon Castro before Saturday afternoon's game against the Marlins at Citi Field. With starting catcher Brian Schneider back in the clubhouse and ready to be activated from the disabled list before the game, and Omir Santos having played his way into the favor of manager Jerry Manuel, the Mets are believed to have engaged the Mariners about the 33-year-old Castro.
Moving Castro seems to be in deference to Manuel, who continued to champion Santos' case in his pregame press conference.
"Right now, I really like what Santos has brought, and it would be difficult for me to see him not be a part (of us)," Manuel said of Santos. "He's been good and he's been good for what I would say is kind of an extended period of time."
Sources said the Mets were not willing to eat Castro's contract, which gives him $2.5 million this season. If they cannot move Castro before activating Schneider, a source said the Mets would be willing to carry all three catchers on the roster, and just 11 pitchers, for a few days while they continue to explore their options. They are also thinking about optioning Santos back down to the minor leagues.
Sending Santos, who has hit .268 with 15 RBI in 26 games, down to the minors is clearly not what Manuel wants.
"At least, I know I have made (the decision) hard for them," Santos said. "I know I did my best to make them think about me."
Schneider returned to the clubhouse for the first time Friday. He went on the disabled list on April 17 with a mid-back muscle strain and then suffered a strain of his right calf muscle while playing in his first rehab game. He said before batting practice that he was "good to go." Manuel said he will be activated before Saturday's game.
"He'll catch a lot of games," Manuel said when asked if Schneider would get his starting position back. "As we go forward, obviously we need to see where he is, if he is doing the job he'll continue to catch. If not, we'll go with what the best option to win is, but he will get an opportunity to catch."

Read more: "Mets looking to trade Ramon Castro to make room for Brian Schneider" - Mets looking to trade Ramon Castro to make room for Brian Schneider


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 4, 2009)

Pirates pound Mike Pelfrey to sweep 'embarrassed' Mets
Read more: "Pirates pound Mike Pelfrey to sweep 'embarrassed' Mets" - Pirates pound Mike Pelfrey to sweep 'embarrassed' Mets


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 10, 2009)

Santana was a real good pickup, he can field to!


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 10, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> So how long till K-rod shows how shitty he is?





soxmuscle said:


> eh, K-Rod is one of the most overrated players in the game.  Good bullpen though, you're right.


TEAM	W	L	ERA	G	GS	CG	SHO	SV	SVO
NYM	1	0	0.65	27	0	0	0	16	16

He has pitched real good although how long can his career last with the poor pitching delivery....it's an injury waiting to happen.



soxmuscle said:


> Why can't the Mets score runs for Santana?



Who knows, I know Santana isn't too happy about this.



min0 lee said:


> I don't like the show he puts on.



Still don't. The show he puts on is embarrassing, he looks like a fool.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 10, 2009)

Why is that Beltran never looks happy?


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 11, 2009)

Hey, I love Francisco Rodriguez.

It's the statistics that state he's a lucky pitcher who isn't as good is his line suggests.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 11, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> Hey, I love Francisco Rodriguez.
> 
> It's the statistics that state he's a lucky pitcher who isn't as good is his line suggests.



Your a strange man.

Have you seen him pitch at all?  ERA of 0.65....????
He's been the Mets best reliever since maybe Orosco.

The Angels are crying now that he's not pitching for them.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 11, 2009)

He's been the best reliever in baseball this year besides Jonathan Broxton.

I never said otherwise.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 11, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> He's been the best reliever in baseball this year besides Jonathan Broxton.
> 
> I never said otherwise.



Best or lucky?


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 11, 2009)

_This year_ he's been great.  Over the course of his career (a lot of which stems from being so dominant in the playoffs at such a young age) he's been an overrated player.

The same can be said for  Jonathan Papelbon as well; he's got an era of 2.08 and has converted 15 of 16 saves but you're fucking blind if you think he's been the same pitcher this year that he was the previous two seasons.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 15, 2009)

I like K-Rod now.

Not like those pussy Yankees


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 15, 2009)

Bullpen Bru-haha! Yankees reliever Brian Bruney & Mets closer Francisco Rodriguez clash before game
Read more: Bullpen Bru-haha! Yankees reliever Brian Bruney & Mets closer Francisco Rodriguez clash before game

The most passion that any Met was able to muster Sunday came from closer Francisco Rodriguez, who never pitched in the Yankees' 15-0 rout.
A day after injured Yankee reliever Brian Bruney ripped K-Rod - during a rehab stint in Trenton - Rodriguez confronted Bruney at the end of the Yankees' batting practice, when the Met pitchers were beginning to stretch in left field. After asking teammates to identify Bruney - K-Rod had said Saturday that "I don't even know who the guy is" - Rodriguez shouted at Bruney, gestured at him and had to be restrained by teammate Mike Pelfrey.

"I saw (Rodriguez) walking with attitude and asking guys, 'Who is it? Is that him?' The next thing you know (Rodriguez) was in his face. I saw words were exchanged and he was looking mad," said Pelfrey. "Obviously, he was upset. I was just trying to pull him away. I was probably 10 feet away, and I just saw K-Rod pointing and raising his voice. I just came over and grabbed him and I said, 'C'mon, man. Let's go.' He was upset, I guess. He didn't want to (leave). I think (Yankee reliever Jose) Veras kind of stepped in, too."
Rodriguez, who closed out Saturday's win with a scoreless ninth inning and told reporters after that game that Bruney "better keep his mouth shut," took his own advice after yesterday's game.
"Boys, I got nothing to say, so don't waste your time," Rodriguez said. A short while later, he said the matter was closed.

"Over. Turn the page, that's it. Over," Rodriguez said.
Bruney, meanwhile, seemed intent on trying to defuse the controversy, saying, "I probably shouldn't have said what I said."
He denied that he was looking to start something with Rodriguez with his presence in front of the Mets' bullpen during batting practice.
"I shag (flies) in left every day. I wasn't trying to pick a fight. If anything, I was hoping we could cross paths and bury the ax," said Bruney, who is expected to be activated tomorrow from his second stint on the DL this season with a flexor muscle strain in his right elbow. "I think that it's ridiculous that this is a big story. To me, it's over with. Hopefully for him, it's over with. I don't think either of us are worried about it."

On Saturday, Bruney ripped Rodriguez's animated celebrations after closing out games.
"He's got a tired act. I just don't like watching the guy pitch. I think it's embarrassing," Bruney said Saturday.
Yesterday, Bruney was pulled aside by some of the veteran Yankees and told to keep his mouth shut and not give the Mets any bulletin board material. Joe Girardi said he also talked with Bruney and that he considered the matter closed.

"I don't think those were Brian's intentions, for it to be a confrontation. I think Brian just wanted to talk to him and it got a little more heated than 
either guy wanted," said Girardi. "It's best just to put it to rest."
Some Mets supported Rodriguez's confrontation of Bruney, even though it could have became a mano-a-mano tangle.

"The only thing I know, Frankie went over there and he took care of business. And that's the way it should be," said Alex Cora. "Frankie's well respected. He got one of those big things you wear on your finger and he was a big part of (the 2002 Angels' World Series title). He's still my closer and I'm cheering for him."

Read more: Bullpen Bru-haha! Yankees reliever Brian Bruney & Mets closer Francisco Rodriguez clash before game


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 15, 2009)

I wonder if Bruney has confronted Joba Chamberlain about his homo antics.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 15, 2009)

I Are Baboon said:


> I wonder if Bruney has confronted Joba Chamberlain about his homo antics.



Did you ask Papelbon? 

Just joking, I really don't care for K-rods and Joba's show, now it interesting to hear how he does feel about Joba's show.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 15, 2009)

Excellent point, IAB.

His own teammate is twice as bad as K-Rod's and is pretty much the biggest doofus to ever dawn a Major League uniform.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 15, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> Did you ask Papelbon?
> 
> Just joking, I really don't care for K-rods and Joba's show, now it interesting to hear how he does feel about Joba's show.



I only mention Joba because it's his teammate.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 15, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> Excellent point, IAB.
> 
> His own teammate is twice as bad as K-Rod's and is pretty much the biggest doofus to ever dawn a Major League uniform.



Again with the Yankee exaggeration, I wouldn't say he's twice as bad as K-rod.
K-rod's antics after the game lasts for a few minutes while Joba's in momentary.
I watch them both after the ends all the time and if you noticed on other posts I always say this about K-rod. He's the worst of all 3 offenders....and yes Pappelbon and Joba are the same.



I Are Baboon said:


> I only mention Joba because it's his teammate.



No I know, he was killed by both Yankee fans and haters on the Mike Francesca show for being a hypocrite.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 15, 2009)

Joba celebrates a strike out in the seventh inning down by four runs like his team just won the World Series.

There is no comparison.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 16, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> Joba celebrates a strike out in the seventh inning down by four runs like his team just won the World Series.
> 
> There is no comparison.



Your right about that, that was real stupid.

I still don't care for K-rods antics, he will be the first to bean a hitter for showing him up at the plate.
He's good but he looks stupid doing that crap.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 1, 2009)

After a fed-up Jerry Manuel lectured his players and made them commute to the ballpark as a group rather than travel in separate taxicabs, the Mets snapped a season-high five-game losing streak with a 1-0 win against the Brewers. Of course, 7 2/3 scoreless innings by Mike Pelfrey probably had more to do with the victory than any motivational speeches.
Mike Pelfrey's gem, team commute lift Mets over Brewers, end losing streak


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 6, 2009)

PHILADELPHIA - It's hardly a consolation, but the Mets outnumber the Phillies in All-Star representatives.
At least that's true until Carlos Beltran has to withdraw because of his right knee bruise and Philadelphia again overtakes the Mets at the end, with Shane Victorino presumably replacing Beltran to the roster.
The Mets had an NL-high four players selected, with David Wright and Beltran voted by fans as starters and Johan Santana and Francisco Rodriguez selected by fellow players for the July 14 game in St. Louis.
"It's obviously an incredible honor to be an All-Star," Wright said. "But, at the same time, we have to get this thing turned around and right this ship. The All-Star Game is not something I'm focused on right now. I'll go there. I'll enjoy it. I'll have a good time. And I'll hopefully have some good experiences. When it's all said and done, we have to find a way to fix what's going on here and turn this thing around."
Albert Pujols, who will play before his home crowd at Busch Stadium, was the game's leading vote-getter and will start at first base. Phillies second baseman Chase Utley and outfielder Raul Ibanez were voted as starters, as were St. Louis catcher Yadier Molina, Florida shortstop Hanley Ramirez and Milwaukee outfielder Ryan Braun. Ex-Met Heath Bell, Staten Island product Jason Marquis and defending Cy Young award winner Tim Lincecum of the Giants join K-Rod and Santana on the pitching staff. St. Louis product Ryan Howard rounds out the Phillies' current contingent.
"I felt that I have done my job," Santana said. "There's not much I can say."
Fans will have the chance to vote in one additional NL player from among Washington's Cristian Guzman, Los Angeles' Matt Kemp, Arizona's Mark Reynolds, San Francisco's Pablo Sandoval and Victorino.
As for Wright, he all but confessed Sunday to being burned out by his workload, but he indicated that going to St. Louis won't be a burden.
"You're able to relax a little bit, especially mentally," Wright said.

David Wright, Carlos Beltran lead four Mets named to All-Star Game


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 9, 2009)

Baseball Video Highlights & Clips | LAD@NYM: Murphy makes a heads-up flip for the out - Video | MLB.com: Multimedia


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 10, 2009)

*Mets acquire Jeff Francoeur from Braves for Ryan Church, cash*


Mets acquire Jeff Francoeur from Braves for Ryan Church, cash
​


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 21, 2009)

YouTube Video


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jul 21, 2009)

Stop bumping this thread.  Nobody cares.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 21, 2009)

Sad thing is that is becoming a reality.
Always second act to the Yankees.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 22, 2009)

With Tony Bernazard's actions, off-field antics beginning to look worse than Mets' play on it


The sense of desperation around the Mets seems to be growing by the day. 
 Out of nowhere, a weeks-old and somewhat outdated vote of confidence for Omar Minaya and Jerry Manuel somehow became news on the same day a rather astonishing SI.com report of a Roy Halladay trade offer, perhaps leaked with the intention of propping up the Mets' underwhelming farm system, became the talk of New York. 
 Smells fishy, to say the least. 
 And now comes a rather stunning story of VP for player development Tony Bernazard losing his cool in a minor-league clubhouse, as reported by Daily News beat writer Adam Rubin. 

Read more: With Tony Bernazard's actions, off-field antics beginning to look worse than Mets' play on it
​​


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 27, 2009)

*Good riddance*

*Mets fire Tony Bernazard, hot-headed VP for player development*


Mets VP for player development Tony Bernazard has been fired, multiple sources with ties to the organization confirmed to the Daily News. The move is expected to be made official at a press conference at Citi Field Monday afternoon.
The Daily News broke the story this past week of the 52-year-old Bernazard's over-the-top antics, which included a July 1 incident where Bernazard removed his shirt and challenged the Binghamton Mets to a fight while using a slang term for a part of a woman's anatomy to single out players.

Read more: Mets fire Tony Bernazard, hot-headed VP for player development
​


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 27, 2009)

Just need to get rid of the cancer Omar now.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 27, 2009)

Yes. May have to look into the conditioning coach also.
To many injuries.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jul 28, 2009)

The Mets are almost being as dysfunctional as the Knicks.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 28, 2009)

Just like old times.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 5, 2009)

*Nelson Figueroa takes over for injured Jon Niese and powers Mets to rout of Cardinals at Citi Field*


Read more: Nelson Figueroa takes over for injured Jon Niese and powers Mets to rout of Cardinals at Citi Field
​


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 5, 2009)

Niese is hurt, Shefield left with tightness....someone really needs to look into the conditioning coach.
I can't remember a team with so many injuries and a lingering ones at that.

This team is just a huge disappointment, I love the new stadium though.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 5, 2009)

Injury today has nothing to do with conditioning coach...did you see the splits?

how about retard last night falling down the stairs in the dugout  hahah


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 5, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> Injury today has nothing to do with conditioning coach...did you see the splits?
> 
> how about retard last night falling down the stairs in the dugout  hahah


No, I missed the split. This sure is a bad year for them.

Castillo is.....


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 5, 2009)

Reyes confirmed gone for year.


----------



## Double D (Aug 5, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> Reyes confirmed gone for year.



Thats huge!


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 5, 2009)

He's already been gone for more than half anyway.
I am surprised this team hasn't lost more games with all the regulars hurt.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 15, 2009)

*Mets' David Wright leaves game after getting drilled in the head by fastball from Giants' Matt Cain*

 						          			                                               				 				 				By Anthony Mccarron 
DAILY NEWS SPORTS WRITER 				
 								  						  						  				 					  						  				 				 				   Updated 				  Saturday, August 15th 2009,  6:19 PM 			   
                                			   			                                                                     				 				 					 					                              																	 								  								David Wright can't get out of the way of Matt Cain's fastball in the fourth inning.

	                         				 					                   					 					     					 				    										    			    	     		 		 				 									David Wright was hit in the head by the Giants' Matt Cain in the fourth inning of Saturday's game and spent several moments sprawled on the ground near the plate, not moving, before getting up and walking with trainers back to the Met dugout. He was taken out of the game. 
Wright was batting with an 0-2 count and Luis Castillo on first when Cain threw a 93 mile-per-hour fastball that slammed into Wright's helmet above the earflap. Wright's helmet flew off and he sank face-first to the dirt. Two trainers came sprinting out of the Met dugout, as did Met manager Jerry Manuel, to attend to Wright. 
Cain, a hard-throwing All-Star, came in halfway from the mound and sat on his haunches, peering into the plate as the trainers checked Wright. At one point, a trainer shined a flashlight in Wright's eyes. 
Fernando Tatis was sent to first base to pinch-run for Wright, who went with medical staff up the tunnel leading from the Met dugout.
Wright was examined in the clubhouse by a team doctor and will be further examined at the Hospital for Special Surgery, where he was taken for a "precautionary scan," the Mets said. 
Moments after the announcement, in the top of the seventh, Johan Santana threw behind the Giants' No. 3 hitter, Pablo Sandoval. Plate umpire Brian O'Nora immediately issued warnings to both benches. Sandoval then smashed the next pitch off the second deck in left-center for a home run, upping the Giants' lead to 4-1. 
Santana then hit Bengie Molina, the next hitter, in the left elbow with a pitch, but was not ejected. Giants' manager Bruce Bochy came out to ask why, but apparently O'Nora did not believe Santana had any intent. 
Jerry Manuel came out and replaced Santana with Sean Green.

Read more: Mets' David Wright leaves game after getting drilled in the head by fastball from Giants' Matt Cain
​


----------



## I Are Baboon (Aug 16, 2009)

^ Scary stuff.  Glad to see Wright wasn't more seriously hurt.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 17, 2009)

He was hurt enough to be put on the 15 day DL, with the possibility of missing the rest of the season.   Not that it will impact the Mets' playoff chances.  

So who gets to drill Cain the next time the Mets play the Giants?


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 17, 2009)

Santana already threw did threw at their batter.



> Santana then hit Bengie Molina, the next hitter, in the left elbow with a pitch, but was not ejected. Giants' manager Bruce Bochy came out to ask why, but apparently O'Nora did not believe Santana had any intent.
> Read more: Mets' David Wright leaves game after getting drilled in the head by fastball from Giants' Matt Cain
> ​


----------



## I Are Baboon (Aug 17, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> Santana already threw did threw at thier batter.



he did a thrown also thrown guy hitting?


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 17, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> Santana already threw did threw at thier batter.



Threw behind him, right?  For someone with such good control as Santana, I would have expected at least an equivalent beaning.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 17, 2009)

I Are Baboon said:


> he did a thrown also thrown guy hitting?


Coffee rush.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 17, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> Threw behind him, right?  For someone with such good control as Santana, I would have expected at least an equivalent beaning.


You know...I don't think the other pitcher meant to hit Wright, if it was a mistake I would have let it go...I don't know..


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 18, 2009)

I liked those uniforms the Mets wore over the weekend, the ones with the large "N" and "Y" on the front.  Is that their new look or was it just a one time thing?


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 18, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> I liked those uniforms the Mets wore over the weekend, the ones with the large "N" and "Y" on the front.  Is that their new look or was it just a one time thing?


It's a one time deal, those are actually the NY Giant letters from the Connie Mack days.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 20, 2009)

Mets release Livan Hernandez; activate Wagner


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 20, 2009)

I don't understand why they would release Livan Hernandez.

He wasn't Smoltz bad.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 21, 2009)

I believe they may get rid of Gary Sheffield, good riddance.


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 21, 2009)

The Red Sox put in a waiver claim on Billy Wagner.

He looked real good last night.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 22, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> The Red Sox put in a waiver claim on Billy Wagner.
> 
> He looked real good last night.


Smoltz II ?


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 23, 2009)

Pedro Martinez gets revenge in Flushing, Phillies finish off Mets with unassisted triple play


Read more: Pedro Martinez gets revenge in Flushing, Phillies finish off Mets with unassisted triple play



This thread is almost as bad as the Blue Jay thread.....full of suck. 
​


----------



## I Are Baboon (Aug 23, 2009)

AHHHHHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!   The Mets got pow3d by Pedro today.


Well, not reallly...4 ER in 6.0 IP in the NL ain't exactly great...

The bases loaded single was pretty cool though.  Pedro rules.  I <3 Pedro.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 23, 2009)

I'll see you in the Yankee thread.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 24, 2009)

*Wagner wants option declined*
ESPN.com news services

  NEW YORK -- Billy Wagner wants to be a closer next season, regardless of which team he's on.  That's why the New York Mets reliever says Boston must guarantee it will decline his contract option for 2010 before he would approve a potential trade this week to the Red Sox, who already have an All-Star closer in Jonathan Papelbon.???  I don't want to end my career as a setup man. I'd like to have that option. 
 ??? -- Billy Wagner​"I don't want to end my career as a set-up man," Wagner said. "I'd like to have that option." Wagner has a no-trade clause in his contract, which includes an $8 million option for next year with a $1 million buyout. If his option is declined, he can become a free agent in the offseason and sign with any team. Wagner confirmed Monday that Boston placed a waiver claim on him Friday. The fourth-place Mets have until Tuesday to trade him to the Red Sox, pull him back off waivers or assign him to Boston for nothing in return. If the Mets pull Wagner back, they can't trade him for the rest of the season. If they let him go to Boston, the Red Sox would be responsible for the nearly $3.5 million owed to Wagner under his current contract. FoxSports.com reported late Sunday that Wagner's agent, Bean Stringfellow, had another condition for Wagner to accept a trade to Boston: He wants the Red Sox to guarantee they won't offer Wagner salary arbitration this offseason, thus making him more attractive to potential suitors on the open market, because those teams wouldn't have to give up high draft picks as compensation for signing him.  According to the FoxSports.com report, Stringfellow said Boston rejected both demands.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 25, 2009)

Wagner should just be delighted that a potential playoff team wants him.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Aug 25, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> Wagner should just be delighted that a potential playoff team wants him.



weRd


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 25, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> Wagner should just be delighted that a potential playoff team wants him.


I don't think a couple of players there are happy to see him on their team.
Maybe Paps scared him off with his big mouth.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 25, 2009)

Rumour has it Santana could be done for the season.... HAHAHA

Going for an MRI today.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 25, 2009)

He is and so is Francona.
Unreal, why can't they ever be like the Yankees.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 25, 2009)

Santana is a big concern.  Cause if it is a problem.... he will be gone for next season as well.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 25, 2009)

They only have 2 players from there opening day roster who haven't been on the DL.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 25, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> Santana is a big concern.  Cause if it is a problem.... he will be gone for next season as well.



One of his teammates told him to shut it down early so that he has a head start for next season....what luck. 



IainDaniel said:


> They only have 2 players from there opening day roster who haven't been on the DL.


I really am surprised they aren't in last place.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 25, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> One of his teammates told him to shut it down early so that he has a head start for next season....what luck.
> 
> 
> I really am surprised they aren't in last place.



Well you do have washington in your division.  Nothing could be that bad.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 25, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> Well you do have washington in your division.  Nothing could be that bad.


The Nationals also give the Mets a hard time even when they had a healthy team.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Aug 25, 2009)

Wagner is funny.  

"I don't care about winning!  I just want to be the closer!"  


Crappy news about Santana.  I do hope the MRI doesn't show a serious elbow problem.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 25, 2009)

I Are Baboon said:


> Wagner is funny.
> 
> "I don't care about winning!  I just want to be the closer!"



A closer on a crappy team probably makes more than a setup man on a good team.  It's all about the money.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Aug 25, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> A closer on a crappy team probably makes more than a setup man on a good team.  It's all about the money.



I know, but you'd *think* he want to go somewhere that would give him a chance to win his first World Series.  He's made, what, $75 million over the course of his career?  So it looks like he'll go down as one of the greatest closers but without a World Series ring.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Aug 25, 2009)

Trevor Hoffman
Lee Smith
Billy Wagner

Great closers, no rings.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Aug 25, 2009)

from boston.com:



> 1:21 p.m. update: Newsday's David Lennon just tweeted the following:
> 
> Announcement coming shortly on Wagner. Looks like the trade to Boston is going to happen.



He probably just wants to get out of the gayness that is Queens.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Aug 25, 2009)

more...



> 1:23 p.m. update: A major league source told the Globe's Nick Cafardo that a trade sending Billy Wagner to the Red Sox is "looking good".


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 25, 2009)

*Closer Billy Wagner agrees to join Red Sox, Mets to get pair of minor-leaguers*

                                                                                                                                                BY Adam Rubin                                            
DAILY NEWS SPORTS WRITER                 
                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                 Antonelli/News                                  Billy Wagner is heading to Fenway Park after agreeing to join Red Sox after Boston grabs closer off waiver wire.

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                        MIAMI - Billy Wagner has a new employer. And the cash-strapped Mets have $3.2 million more to spend this offseason.
Wagner, who sent signals that he might block a move to the Red Sox, relented before Tuesday's 1:30 p.m. deadline and has agreed to relocate to Fenway Park, the Mets announced. He had been claimed off waivers by Boston last week.
Wagner, who is within 15 saves of 400 for his career, had cited multiple reasons for hesitancy to join the Red Sox: He wants to close next season. He wants to choose a team within proximity to his native Virginia rather than be at the mercy of the Red Sox to relocate him this winter. And he didn't want draft-pick compensation attached to his free agency.
The Red Sox have privately indicated they don't intend to pick up Wagner's $8 million option for 2010, meeting one of Wagner's conditions. However, a source told the Daily News that the Red Sox may look to trade closer Jonathan Papelbon this winter. And while Daniel Bard would be the logical successor in that role, Wagner at least offers a hedge.
Boston officials apparently would not pledge to decline offering arbitration to Wagner. If the Red Sox decline the option for next season but offer arbitration, a signing team could be required to forfeit a draft pick to Boston to sign Wagner, potentially making it more difficult for him to find an employer.
The Mets will receive a pair of lower-tier minor-leaguers to be named as part of the deal.
The Red Sox are obligated to assume the financial responsibility for the remainder of Wagner's contract. The Mets save roughly $3.3 million, including a $1 million buyout of his 2010 team option, by letting Wagner go to the Red Sox on the claim.
For an organization that is expected to be cash-strapped this winter, saving the money owed to Wagner potentially will free funds to allow for other free-agent spending.
Had Wagner decided to stay with the Mets rather than go to a contender it wouldn't have been unprecedented. When Carlos Delgado played for the Blue Jays in 2004 and was approaching free agency, he blocked a trade to the White Sox.
Wagner has pitched two scoreless innings since returning from Tommy John elbow surgery.
 With Bill Madden

Read more: Closer Billy Wagner agrees to join Red Sox, Mets to get pair of minor-leaguers
​


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 25, 2009)

Wonder what papelhomo will have to say now.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 25, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> Wonder what papelhomo will have to say now.


He will say the media twisted his comments and blame it on the Yankees.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 4, 2009)

*Bankrupt ex-Met Lenny Dykstra accused of stealing $40K stove, other items from his home*

					          			                                              				 				 				BY Larry Mcshane 
DAILY NEWS STAFF WRITER 				
 								                       		 				 				    				  Friday, September 4th 2009, 10:38 AM 			   







                                      Savulich/News
                     Lenny Dykstra leaving 500 Pearle st courthouse.                    

*Take our Poll*


*Dykstra accused of stealing $40K stove*





 						                              		 		 				 					Ex-Mets star Lenny Dykstra, after declaring bankruptcy, swiped and sold property from his $18 million California mansion to cover his living expenses, one of his creditors charged.
The 46-year-old ex-center fielder was "in the process of stripping furnishings, fixtures and equipment" from the sprawling home, according to court papers filed by Index Investors LLC.
The company is trying to foreclose on the Thousand Oaks, Calif., mansion previously owned by hockey Hall of Famer Wayne Gretzky. 

Read more: Bankrupt ex-Met Lenny Dykstra accused of stealing $40K stove, other items from his home
​


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 4, 2009)

*'Miracle Met' Jerry Koosman goes off to prison for failing to pay taxes*

					          			                                              				 				 				BY Helen Kennedy 
DAILY NEWS STAFF WRITER 				
 								                       		 				 				    				  Friday, September 4th 2009,  4:00 AM 			   


                                      Franklin/AP, Duprey/News
                     Prosecutors say Jerry Koosman, a former all-star who helped the Mets win the 1969 World Series, didn't pay federal income taxes for 2002-2004, costing the government as much as $80,000.                  

         		           			                                                                   		 		 				Two weeks ago, Jerry Koosman was cheered in Queens with other legendary members of the 1969 "Miracle Mets" lineup. 
 Thursday, he went to prison. 
 Forty years after he helped boost a laughingstock team to World Series glory, the retired pitcher was slapped with a six-month sentence for failing to pay taxes. Koosman, 66, a two-time All-Star lefty, apologized as he was read his fate, saying he got suckered by the anti-tax fringe movement. 
 "Like most people in their sixties, I've made some bad decisions in my life," he said. 
 "I tend to trust people more than I should," he said. 
 "I shouldn't have listened to those people about the tax returns, but I did, and I take full responsibility." 
 Koosman failed to file federal tax returns between 2002 and 2004, defrauding the government out of as much as $80,000. 
 The IRS testified he made $754,950 over those years, including $130,000 from his Major League Baseball pension. 

Read more: 'Miracle Met' Jerry Koosman goes off to prison for failing to pay taxes
​


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 4, 2009)

This really is a bad year to be a Met fan.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 4, 2009)

*Martinez schools Giants*

PHILADELPHIA — When Pedro Martinez won his first Cy Young Award in 1997, Tim Lincecum was a 13-year-old high school freshman still learning his way around campus.
Now Lincecum is the defending NL Cy Young Award winner. But for as well as he pitched Thursday night, he and the Giants were hazed like underclassmen by a smart and seasoned opponent.
Martinez dominated the Giants for seven innings, yielded nothing after Eugenio Velez's leadoff home run and struck out nine while pitching the Philadelphia Phillies to a 2-1 victory at Citizens Bank Park.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## min0 lee (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## min0 lee (Sep 9, 2009)

*Citi Field might be a bigger mess than the Mets*


By Aaron Gleeman





 				 				 				James Fanelli of the _New York Post_ writes that "the Mets' new $850 million stadium is breaking down at about the same rate as its beleaguered lineup."  An excerpt:
Citi Field has been plagued by water damage to several luxury suites--including Jerry Seinfeld's--as well as mold, falling signs and concrete, flooding in outfield seats, faulty electrical wiring and shoddy tile work, sources said. 

Perhaps the biggest bungle is a water leak that sprang in early August, the source said, creating mold in Seinfeld's lavish suite and three others nearby. The posh boxes rent for $250,000 to $500,000 a year. The problem was so bad that repairmen were forced to tear down walls in the suites on Aug. 9 to search for the source of the leak while the Mets were on a seven-game road trip, a source said.​  Some of the other highlights include a non-working elevator, pieces of concrete breaking off, pipes collapsing, signs falling, broken air-conditioning and heating, faulty electrical outlets, and ... well, just read the whole article.
  Naturally, when asked about the various issues Mets executive vice president of business operations Dave Howard replied: "Any suggestion that Citi Field is less than an elite, world-class entertainment facility is flat-out inaccurate and unfounded."


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 2, 2009)

What an unwatchable season this was.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 3, 2009)

Atleast next year season ticket holders will see a drop in prices.


----------

